# Ear Wicks-ER just asked



## Sueedwards (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello.... the nurse from the ER just asked me about ear wicks and would this be included in the cerumen removal?

Thoughts?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sueedwards said:


> Hello.... the nurse from the ER just asked me about ear wicks and would this be included in the cerumen removal?
> 
> Thoughts?



That's not separately billable. See this article:
http://www.supercoder.com/articles/articles-alerts/fca/69210-for-irrigation-right-wrong/

If that was all that was done, it's included in the E/M.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 25, 2012)

That article was old...here's a more recent one: http://www.practicevelocity.com/urgent_care/coding/cerumen_69210.php
(Still old...sorry)

It's in CPT Assistant, also, but I don't have access to that.


----------



## Sueedwards (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you Brandi... I will check them out.  

I will have to see if it is a procedure or just included with the E/M.... 

thanks Sue


----------

